# P.Metallica dorsal sexing?



## Ancistrus (Dec 3, 2016)

Can you  sex P.Metallica dorsally, simply by the patterns or colors? How accurate is this?


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2016)

I am going to guess... no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ancistrus (Dec 3, 2016)

I think I read it somewhere in the internet, but just wanted to be sure or to get some inputs from some of the experts here.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 4, 2016)

I think if you were you would have to have 2 pms and one be a male and one a female to do that I know with true spiders the females tend to be brighter in color than its counter part.


----------



## ledzeppelin (Dec 4, 2016)

After a certain size, females' dorsal stripes  begin to fade.. That's about all you can do I guess..


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 4, 2016)

Answer is a hard no. Never attempt to dorsally sex any _Poecilotheria._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ancistrus said:


> Can you  sex P.Metallica dorsally, simply by the patterns or colors? How accurate is this?


No. But you can do so ventrally via the dot method.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Ancistrus (Dec 4, 2016)

I noticed on a lot of p.met mating vids on YouTube that the males had a faded look on the abdomen compared to the females. I really hope I'm wrong.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## advan (Dec 4, 2016)

Ancistrus said:


> Can you  sex P.Metallica dorsally, simply by the patterns or colors? How accurate is this?


Not with this species unless it is a mature male. 



Toxoderidae said:


> Answer is a hard no. Never attempt to dorsally sex any _Poecilotheria._


Not true, _P. ornata_ can be dorsally sexed accurately.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Nov 12, 2018)

I buy 10 a year as slings and grow them on, never ever have I been right when sexing that way, they always prove me wrong. I'd say no


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jul 18, 2020)

viper69 said:


> No. But you can do so ventrally via the dot method.


I need side-by-side dots... PLEASE...


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2020)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I need side-by-side dots... PLEASE...


Only males have the dots

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeh it’s pretty apparent after about 3”


----------

